# L2TP VPN over IPsec client (using PSK)

## AlexanderKh

Hello, dear community! I am having issues with configuring this connection.

What has been done:

1. Configured kernel:

```
Networking support --> Networking options

<M> IP: AH transformation

<M> IP: ESP transformation

<M> IP: IPComp transformation

<M> IP: IPsec transport mode

<M> IP: IPsec tunnel mode

<M> IP: IPsec BEET mode

Device Drivers --> Network device support

<M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

  <M> PPP BSD-Compress compression

  <M> PPP Deflate compression

  [*] PPP filtering

  <M> PPP MPPE compression (encryption)

  [ ] PPP multilink support

  <M> PPP over Ethernet

  <M> PPP over L2TP

  <M> PPP support for async serial ports

  <M> PPP support for sync tty ports
```

Should I modprobe some of the modules above?

2. Emerged net-misc/networkmanager-openswan and net-dialup/xl2tpd

3. Configured ipsec /etc/ipsec.conf

/etc/ipsec.secrets

3. Configured sysctl /etc/sysctl.conf

Did sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf

4. Configured xl2tpd /etc/xl2tpd/xl2tpd.conf

5. Configured ppp /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd.client

6. Started ipsec and xl2tpd

/etc/init.d/ipsec start

/etc/init.d/xl2tpd start

7. Initiated IPsec connection

ipsec auto --up L2TP-PSK

8. Started tunnel

echo “c vpn-connection” > /var/run/xl2tpd/l2tp-control

9. Tried to verify ipsec and got some errors ipsec verify

I understand that I missed iptables rules and I am going to learn how to set up them later. Now I am concerned about absence of ppp0 device per 'ifconfig -a' as it should already be there. Could anyone help me? Thank you in advance.

ipsec logs: /var/log/pluto.log

P.S. Real IP address of VPN server was changed to 123.123.123.123 on Pastebin. Name, password and PSK have been hidden as well.

----------

## AlexanderKh

Any help please?

----------

